# Novice needs advice



## tomleim (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi experts, 
I want to reproduce the corner detail on the posts in the attached photo. The corner edges have some sort of groove that I assume was made with a router. I just don't know what bit I would use to reproduce it. Any ideas would be welcome. 

And sorry I don't have a close-up of the detail. This photo is the best I can do. 
Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome N/A..
the soft edges were done w/ a round over bit..
Freud Tools - Search Results for round over
the grove you are talking about is either a ball end or a chamfer bit...
Freud Tools | 5/8" Radius Round Nose Bit
Freud Tools - Search Results for chamfer


----------



## tomleim (Feb 23, 2018)

Okay, so I'd first route a cove along a corner of the post. That will leave sharp edges which I then soften using a smallish roundover bit. Does that sound right?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

If you are talking about the edge on the post, it appears to me it was done with a cove bit.

Like this...?

That is how I made the pencil holders for the teacher's podium.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks like a cove profile to me too. Either the round nose bit Stick suggested or a cove bit like this: https://www.amazon.ca/Freud-30-114-2-Inch-Radius-Router/dp/B00004T7F3 If you use the round nose bit you'll need to have an edge guide attached to the router. The cove bit has a bearing that will guide it. Both come in a variety of sizes as does the round over bit. Just guessing from the look of those posts I would say the 1/2" radius should be close.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It looks like a chamfer to me on the corners, I could be wrong.
Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As per the above two posts, these shots show the type of bit involved which is available in various diameters and would produce what you asked for.


----------



## tomleim (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks, all. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good luck.
MTS, I'm reminded of the days when WWers made their own planes for various shapes and profiles.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I did something like that on a much smaller scale a while back... http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/101010-how-dress-up-columns-2.html#post1327041


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like a roundover bit to me, but I think it was done on a router table with either a stop block or a mark on the fence to mark the starting and ending point. If it was done in the field, someone was being careful to start and stop the cut near about 6 inches from the end. But I'd bet on a table being used on the ends. So much easier to do that way. If I were the contractor I'd do these in a shop and bring it to the site ready to go. On a table it'd be done in a few minutes. Attractive look.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tom I regularly do stuff like that handheld. You just do a rough calculation of the offset from the outside edge of the base to the bit and then mark where you want the base to stop on the piece. If it's off even an 1/8 of an inch no one would ever notice.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum !



Gary


----------

